# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pjesa e 6)Pergjigjuni ne pyetje dhe pyeteni tjetrin!!

## Linda5

*Me qense tema tjeter u mbyll ,po vazhdojm me  tem te re*   :buzeqeshje: 

*Sju ngel hatri qe e hapa un temen*   :ngerdheshje: 



*Si e kaluat diten e sotme????*

----------


## Enii

me pune lart e posht ...e majtas e djathtas ..

po ti?

----------


## Izadora

Mire e kalum bereqatives  :ngerdheshje:  


Si duket koha andej nga ju ??

----------


## alem_de

> *Me qense tema tjeter u mbyll ,po vazhdojm me  tem te re*  
> 
> *Sju ngel hatri qe e hapa un temen*  
> 
> 
> 
> *Si e kaluat diten e sotme????*


Natyrishte nuk na ngelet hatri,sot ja kam kaluar shume mir gjith diten para televizorit, se ka ra shi.
Tek ti si ka qene koha?

----------


## ILMGAP

> Natyrishte nuk na ngelet hatri,sot ja kam kaluar shume mir gjith diten para televizorit, se ka ra shi.
> Tek ti si ka qene koha?


Kryesisht Mirë, Vranësira dhe një Diell i Vogël...!!!

*Shfletuat ndonjë Libër sot ?!*

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Po, ne mengjes e shfetova librin DITARI I ANA FRANKUT !!

Po ju keni qene tek fqinji sot ende !?!

----------


## Elonaa

Jo s'para bej vizita neper fqinj.


PUnon apo meson?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Mesoj ende !!

Me cfar notash e ke kaluar shkollen fillore  ?!!?

----------


## Elonaa

me dhjeta me yll hahahaha  :Lulja3: 

Ku i kalove oret e pushimit dje?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Dje oret e pushimit i kalova brenda ne klase !!

Po ti qbere dje ne oret e mesimit !?!?

----------


## Elonaa

Dje  kam qene ne nje festimin e 13 vjetorit te nje vajze izraelite.Ishte vertet madheshtore, s'do ta haroj kurre.I jati shpenzoi 500.000$vetem per ate dite.



Ca mendon se do behesh ne te ardhmen???

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Ndoshta nje shkrimtar !!

Po ti ke ndonje enderr per te ardhmen !!?

----------


## Elonaa

Pak ashume e ardhmja ime ka mar drejtimin e duhur.them se jam ne rruge te drejte.dhe ty te uroj suksese!


Sa vjec je?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Se pari te faleminderit !!

Une kam 12 vjet, ne Jan. i mbush 13 !!

Po ti sa vjet ke !?!?

----------


## Elonaa

Une kam 11 dhe mbush 13 .


Ku jeton???

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

I gezofsh !!

Une jetoj aty ku gjithe zogjt mblidhen dhe gezojne popullin me cicerimat e tyre te embela !!

Po ti ku jeton !?!?

----------


## alem_de

> I gezofsh !!
> 
> Une jetoj aty ku gjithe zogjt mblidhen dhe gezojne popullin me cicerimat e tyre te embela !!
> 
> Po ti ku jeton !?!?


Ne paradise,

Deri kur do jetosh nen cicerimat e bukura te zogjeve?

----------


## goldian

deri nje dite
ca bere sot?

----------


## lisa12

punova

a ju pelqen kino???

----------


## prishtinase

jo 



qka shikon me teper ?

----------

